# Which city offers more job opportunities?



## aghu (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi fellows, my visa is still under progress but i think it will probably be granted in a matter of weeks. 

My question is in the headline of the thread, which one do you think? And as a extension to my question i wonder if there is a city where one can find a job in a very short time. I mean if you consider the answer exluding the profession. Say i'm willing to work in any work there, not necessarily as an engineer. It can be an agricultural work or some service job in a cafe.

As a recap, can you say that one can find a job easily in one of these big cities of Avustralia?

Besides, I wish you would share here your first experience of finding a job after your first arrival to Avustralia. I suppose it will be really helpful for people like me no matter how frustrating or encouraging it is. Just share if you can. Thanks.


----------



## abcdefg (Apr 19, 2012)

My partner has struggled to find work on the Gold Coast and Brisbane. It's really difficult. Sometimes it comes down to luck. There are just so many applicants for the one job. Being on a bridging visa does not help. People will hire Australians first. I'm talking hospitality, retail etc. Good luck.


----------



## aghu (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks for your answer. I skimmed over other relevant topics as well and the scarcity of all kind of availible job positions mentioned in the entries dumbfounded me. You may think it as a huge imprudence that i've just found out this unfavorable conditions while i was making plans to move there in a few months. I still wonder why the contingency of working as a civil engineer is so low altough it's a profession given the green light by the government . Why do they let the people in who they definitely won't engage then? It seems it's a contradiction i can't really figure out. 

I just might have got my hopes up too much, I'm not angry though, don't get me wrong. I see that things may not turn out the way i anticipated. Please continue to share your experiences if you can. Thanks.


----------

